# ntpd: malformed packet received

## LinuxTom

I have this Problem and no solution: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-518434-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## wynn

I don't think you should have both OpenNTP and NTP installed.

This post gives some reasons why OpenNTP won't work properly when trying to sync with a remote clock.

Try just ntp: this config should get things working

```
server 0.de.pool.ntp.org

server 1.de.pool.ntp.org

server 2.de.pool.ntp.org

driftfile       /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

restrict default nomodify nopeer

restrict 127.0.0.1
```

I'm only guessing that "de" is correct for you.

----------

